# MN Dove Season Starts 9-1-04



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Folks MN Dove season offically starts on September 1st and runs through October with a daily limit of 15. It should be a good time I have been noticing that the doves are starting to get in to their little family groups of 4-8. They seem to like flying across my property where I live looks like I am going to have build a blind in the next week or two they go from my neighbors feilds across my land and down to the river to drink, and then back again, I have not noticed or found where they are roosting. However I prefer to pass shoot them, way more fun and besides Federal needs to stay in business.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wow, I thought that would never pass. WTF.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

About time!!! They have been missing out on a fun season!! Nothing better that early-season canada, then pass shooting some doves in the evening!!!

Mav...


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Are they Tasty, never tried any. I would think U would need a bunch for a meal...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

They're excellent, but you do need a bunch for a meal. Good thing the limit is 15. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 words - Dove Kabobs

Can never go wrong.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris on your kabobs do you wrap the breast in bacon or just leave them plain? Also would you construct a permant blind or just set protables in order to make sure you can stay in the flyway? Also if hunted from the same area for several days in a row will they become weary of the location and adjust their flight patterns?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

From my times in the field hunting doves. As long as you have some camo or khaki colored clothing and remain still you can stand out in the middle of a grainfield and they will pass over you. They are not as wary as other gamebirds.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

It sounds to me like dove jerkey is out of the question then. Those Kabobs sound darn good. I hope I get a few to try this year.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I like to put em between two crackers.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Jd, for doves a complete blind is not really needed. Leave a spot in the field you are hunting unmowed or just get a few branches from a tree and make a small blind. All you need is some camo clothing and enough brush to crouch down behind. Like Gandergrinder said, remaining still is the key to keeping them from flaring away from your position.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Gander & Gaddy, Thanks for the info I really apperciate it, the few times that I hunted them in ND we jsut sat behind some trees or behind a few round bails and shot them, coming head on to us. It seemed pretty simple but with my limited experience on hunting them I did not know if it was like that all the time or if it just worked for us those few times. I was reading an artical in the local paper last night they estimated that 30-50,000 hunters would take up this sport in MN this year alone!! Hey one more question, I know that I have asked this before but could not find the posting telling what to do. How about decoys and how to place them if I were to use them? Also would you buy factory made decoys or use cut outs that were painted to look doves?


----------

